# The Haunting of Storybook Hollow 2009



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

_"One Halloween night, in Storybook Hollow, the storybook villains rose from their graves to haunt their fabled foes..."_
Well, aside from a few final details and some tweaking, we're more or less finished! This year, we added a Hansel and Gretel scene with a Sweeney Todd twist. The candy house is a pie shop, the sign says, "Witch Lovett's Sweet Pies, come on in my little sweeties..." Witch Lovett is just coming out of the oven, all nice and crispy. We also added Little Miss Muffet being attacked by a giant spider. Mangiofuoco/Stromboli joined our gypsy in her caravan this year with Pinocchio in his cage and a few creepy marionettes. We also added some larger, more detailed tombstones with the names of several classic children's story authors. I would like to get some better pictures and have my daughter put a video together, but here is what we have so far... I hope you like it! Please feel free to check out my profile for more pictures!









Snow White and the Evil Queen, gypsy/marionette caravan in background. You can't see in this picture, but the Evil Queen is handing Snow White a poisoned apple.









"Witch" Lovett- my Sweeney Todd twist on the Hansel and Gretel witch-fresh our of the oven!









Alice with Queen of Hearts, Red Riding Hood and Big Bad Wolf


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

A few more...








Miss Muffet being attacked by giant spider (his legs are animated with a power window motor)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Anyone who's ever read the Grimm's fairy tales in the original will see that your set up captures what they were REALLY like - none of that Disneyfied stuff

Fantastic job, nixie! I love the traditional graveyards and monsters, but this is a refreshing change of pace.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's a fantastic setup. It's so imaginative! I hope you do put a video together, I'd love to see it.


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

Holy crap! Excellent theme and the props are outstanding!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Love it, everything looks great. That's a very cool set up you got, good job on all of it.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

really awesome and original, everything looks fantastic 

keep it up


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Digging it. And a mushroom! Yay mushrooms! Working on some of my own...


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

wow that is awesome! Love the originality and the crazy looking spider.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

Awsome job you and your family do great work Proud to be your neighbor!!!!


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

I LOVE THIS!!! :jol:

Now, this is thinking outside of the halloween box.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks so much for the compliments! We have such devious fun coming up with this stuff!
Mike- We're proud to be your neighbor too! 
Rahnefan- Go mushrooms!! We have three, I'd like to make more for ambience (maybe next year...). Be sure to post pictures, I would love to see yours!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Everything looks wonderfully creepy! Great setup and very original spin on these classics!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I really enjoy these pictures.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice theme. And so much you can do with it. Very creative.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Amazing. I love the detail and the original ideas behind it. It all is so well put together and very well thought out. Oh yeah, and it's scary too.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

wow, Nixie, very cool, very creative, the props are awesome! love the Hansel&Gretal,sweeny todd witch~ the Hans christian Anderson tombstone is cool, I have picture of a tombstone from a local cemetery very much like it, very good job!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Bravo!!! You are very talented!!!
Have a Sinister Season!


----------



## Lovedove (Oct 20, 2009)

What a unique idea ...I like the it alot.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

great theme and very well executed.
love the detail
bravo!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great idea and very original. I'm sure the kids will never feel the same about there favorite children's book. Looks great! Do you have Jack and Jill?


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Really great idea.. and still very hallloween


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Are you going to post a video?


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

No Jack and Jil...yet, great idea, I could have fun with that.
I'm hoping to have a video together soon. My daughter is working on it.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Freakin awesome!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Fantastic job, Nix. Would have loved to have seen it in person.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

That is an awesome haunt!!! I love it!!! That spider is so cool, but I like the sets, the cottage and the carriage!!! Yippeee!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Love it so original and put together great!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

wow! I really like it! Great job! inventive! I never thought of doing that, very cool!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Nixie, that's just an awesome concept. And like Roxy said, far more true to what the original Grimm Faerie tales were than the stuff Disney shoves down our throats. I'm imagining Nox Arcana's Grimm Tales playing in the background.


----------



## RavensHollow (Nov 3, 2009)

Wonderful display! The Queen of hearts and the spider are excellent. What a great idea I would expect that it's a lot of fun to think of new stories to decorate.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks so much guys!
Terrormaster: Imagine my elation when I discovered Grimm Tales! This year, my daughter made a soundtrack for our haunt with music from Grimm Tales, Coaraline, Corpse Bride, and Edward Scissorhands combined with sound effects and ghost children (my kids made ghostly on audacity) singing nursery rhymes and saying spooky things. It turned out really well, Grimm Tales really captures the mood I was trying to create.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

wonderful display!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

I love it!!! Great theme.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow, Nixie. That is one awesome display. I totally dig the theme and the execution. That spider is completely insane. I love it. VERY well done!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

fairy tales are creepy..you did a great job on this.

Did you make the caravan?


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Man this is nice. You can see the effort and vision in it.You did a very nice job bringing it to life.


----------

